# Juice Trade Evening - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (13/10/17)

Bring some of your unwanted juice along to our first ever Juice Trade Evening.

Cafe and retail area will be open till 7pm 






Come on down to Sir Vape, on Friday 13th October, for our first ever Vape Juice Trade Evening.

Have a drawer full of e-juices you are tired of vaping? Perhaps a flavour that didn't taste so good after you got home? Maybe a juice your friend gave you as a gift, thinking you would enjoy, and you didn't have the heart to tell them how much it sucked?

BRING THEM IN!!!!

For the first time ever, Sir Vape is encouraging our customers and friends to bring in their old juices they no longer want, socialise, chill & trade their unwanted juices with other vape enthusiasts!

IMPORTANT NOTES: 
1) Firstly this is your event. Make sure you share and contact your friends to make this an event that everyone will enjoy. The more people, the more juice there is to look at.
2) Please no half bottles of juice or budget brands. Ensure that the bottles are at least 75% full
and come from reputable local and international suppliers.
3) We all know steeped juice is awesome but let’s not be trading antiques guys. If you juice is out of date please do not bring it.


Sir Vape is not responsible for any items exchanged at this event. Swap at your own risk. 

Please share this event so we can make this a regular fun event for all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape (13/10/17)

I have found my juice to trade  Have you?


----------

